# Epson R220



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

can u use this printer 4 sublimation?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

The answer is yes, I know you can buy re-fillable cartrigeds at shopdyesub.com


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

thank u 4 the info.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

ShopDyeSub no longer stocks dye sub inks. They must have recieved "the letter".


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cprvh said:


> ShopDyeSub no longer stocks dye sub inks. They must have recieved "the letter".


I'm almost afraid to ask, but what exactly is "the letter"?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

"the letter" from sawgrass. They sold ink that wasn't under the sawgrass control. It also used the regular epson profile. It was very user friendly.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Sawgrass seems to go after anyone who sells dye sub inks. That's why I don't use it and will not use it. It is expensive also. I think it is price controlled and I wonder if that is illigal under fair trade? Is there anyone out there that uses something that does the same thing?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I agrre Lou. I think it's crazy that a company can copyright a procees in the 21st century, that was around in the first half of the previous century. I realize this is off topic, but I had to vent.


----------



## xcraftscot (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi,
I have just bought Ink Bulk System for the R220 on Ebay, the seller name is bh-digital, it was full or normal ink but planning to use that for other things, then I will refill with Sub Ink. Hope that helps


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

Hi!
I bought subli ink CMYK for 20 pounds for 100ml. and do the grate job! No problems at all!
Let me know if u need more info.
Thanx


----------

